# Schubert duet partner?



## WellTempered

I love Schubert's 4 hands duets (Fantasy in F minor, Grand Duo in C, etc). But I don't know another pianist I could play them with - so I play each part on my own (as well as I can manage) and just have to imagine the other.

My daughter (who plays pop piano by ear) gamely memorized the first part of Fantasy in F minor (with a few simplifications for her small hands) and we managed the whole first section, which really knocked me out as I can't memorize anything and always need a score.

So, couple of questions - anyone else out there love this particular repertoire? And any ideas on how I could find a duet partner? I'm thinking maybe a notice in the local music shop though I think that works more for rock musicians.


----------



## hreichgott

Have you tried posting on an internet forum full of classical enthusiasts?  

Where are you located? Maybe someone here knows someone in your area.

A notice in a music shop doesn't hurt, especially if the shop gets a lot of traffic from classical pianists (do they have a large inventory of piano scores?) But the best way is probably to talk to other pianists and teachers. Look up people who are playing locally, or call up a teacher and see if the teacher has a student or colleague who might be interested, or maybe the teacher himself/herself is interested. Musicians in an area often know each other and know each other's abilities and interests.

Either way it would help to specify whether you're looking for someone for a particular performance, or whether you just want to get together of a Sunday afternoon and play for fun.


----------



## PetrB

Primary need to know, as they say in real estate, is "Location, location, location."


----------



## WellTempered

I'm in Newcastle (UK). Just looking for someone interested in fun playing, nothing serious. I'm self taught, never did grades or anything. So no virtuoso, but keen.


----------



## Pantheon

I would love to play Schubert's 4 hands (the _Divertissement Hongrois_ is really a masterpiece) and I have been working on the Fantasia but I'm afraid I don't live in the same country...
The best thing to do would be to ask piano teachers and their students who may be motivated to play with you.


----------

